# What happened to Pumpkinman?



## LoveTheWine (Jun 3, 2014)

Haven't seen Tom around here in a lllllong time


----------



## grapeman (Jun 3, 2014)

Tom is no longer a participating member here.


----------



## cimbaliw (Jun 3, 2014)

I am indeed sorry to hear that Tom is no longer participating, he brought much to the table. 

BC


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes 
I also miss Tom on this forum as well !! 

He brought soo much information to those who were asking any questions - including myself.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah, I was sorry to see him get banned, too. He was a passionate and positive contributor!


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah that is too bad he's not around anymore.
We will miss him.


----------



## peaches9324 (Jun 4, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, I was sorry to see him get banned, too. He was a passionate and positive contributor!



He was banned? Must of been something he did behind the scenes I haven't seen any post of his that would warrant that? He had just been named moderator too. I shall miss him also


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 4, 2014)

I too will miss Pumpkinmans posts. I have learned how to make wine on this site. NOW I'll have to learn how to Not being "banned"! Roy


----------



## Elmer (Jun 4, 2014)

Hate to see anyone get banned, especially when they are in my neck of the woods!

I didn't even know he was banned, he must have been on "double, secret probation"


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't think he was banned. I think he simply chose to not be an active member for some reason. (my opinion only - I have no idea what transpired) Regardless, his input will be missed.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 4, 2014)

While it is not polite to speak for others in their place. If you dig around hard enough you can find out what happened. Or perhaps, a plausible explanation/POV at the least.


----------



## geek (Jun 4, 2014)

Can a mod say what happened?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## grapeman (Jun 4, 2014)

This is dredging up unneeded scrutiny. Pumpkinman came and was well received and learned a lot quickly and was more than willing to share. He became a moderator, but his methods and beliefs about the direction of the forum split from what was envisioned by the forum itself. He was asked to comply with the forum leaders desires, but decided he didn't want to do it that way.

The short and simple explanation is that he is no longer here, although he would be welcome as a member. It is his decision if he returns or not. A lot of us certainly like Tom.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jun 5, 2014)

grapeman said:


> This is dredging up unneeded scrutiny. Pumpkinman came and was well received and learned a lot quickly and was more than willing to share. He became a moderator, but his methods and beliefs about the direction of the forum split from what was envisioned by the forum itself. He was asked to comply with the forum leaders desires, but decided he didn't want to do it that way.
> 
> The short and simple explanation is that he is no longer here, although he would be welcome as a member. It is his decision if he returns or not. A lot of us certainly like Tom.




Thanks for the explanation Grapeman. I'am sorry if my simple question opened up a can of worms as this was not intended.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 5, 2014)

If I may.. 

It needs to be said that the moderators here NEVER take a decision like this lightly. In every case where the Mods had to step in, there was always a good reason. 

To put it simply, the mods are doing a fantastic job running this site! 
You guys (mods) have both my respect and admiration!


----------



## Julie (Jun 5, 2014)

JohnT said:


> .......
> You guys (mods) ......!


 

Boy are you NOT getting out of the corner


----------



## JohnT (Jun 5, 2014)

Julie said:


> Boy are you NOT getting out of the corner


 

Julie, 

In New Jersey, the word "Guys" is a nongenderuos term. Here, even women call each other "guys". "Hey, wait up you guys!", for example, is just as likely to be spoken by one woman to address other women as it is for one man to address other men. 

This aspect of our local lingo has got me into trouble before. Once, I was speaking at a convention in Texas, and one review of my presentation was quite put off by my use of the word "Guys". 

On another note, the use of the word "Dolls" will more than likely get you punched.


----------



## Elmer (Jun 5, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Julie,
> 
> In New Jersey, the word "Guys" is a nongenderuos term. Here, even women call each other "guys". "Hey, wait up you guys!", for example, is just as likely to be spoken by one woman to address other women as it is for one man to address other men.
> 
> ...




Just because it goes on in Jersey does not make it OK!
If we were to follow the trends of NJ, we would all be making Jersey lefts (jughandles)!!!!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 5, 2014)

Elmer said:


> Just because it goes on in Jersey does not make it OK!
> If we were to follow the trends of NJ, we would all be making Jersey lefts (jughandles)!!!!



There are three types of folks out there....

glorious people from new jersey,
new yorkers that want to live in new jersey,
and those poor, unfortunate souls that do not know any better.....


----------



## bkisel (Jun 5, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Julie,
> 
> In New Jersey, the word "Guys" is a nongenderuos term. Here, even women call each other "guys". "Hey, wait up you guys!", for example, is just as likely to be spoken by one woman to address other women as it is for one man to address other men.
> 
> ...



I first heard the term used when I was a young Marine stationed in Southern California around 63-64. Don't know if it was then that I first started using the term myself but I have used it for decades.


----------



## GaDawg (Jun 5, 2014)

JohnT said:


> There are three types of folks out there....
> 
> glorious people from new jersey...



I've never heard of someone retiring to Jersey


----------



## dralarms (Jun 5, 2014)

True, but you sure about people retiring FROM New Jersey.


----------



## Julie (Jun 5, 2014)

JohnT,

You know I feel sorry that you "guys" in Jersey do not know the difference between a man and a woman,   

But I understand I had three brothers and they could never see me as female either. I'm thinking you owe me a bottle of wine, and now I have to tell my husband we have to go to Jersey to collect my wine and to show you "guys" what a female looks like,


----------



## JohnT (Jun 5, 2014)

Retire? Nope. Most on a fixed income can't afford it. Simple matter of economics....


JULIE....  to this guy, jersey girls are proof that god loves jersey men..


----------



## geek (Jun 5, 2014)

BTW - wondering what happened to jamesngalveston.....he seemed to be a cool guy


----------



## grapeman (Jun 5, 2014)

I wonder what ever happened to Jimmy Hoffa?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 5, 2014)

I haven't seen James around the forum's in a month. Pumpkinman is busy as ever and doing well.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 6, 2014)

geek said:


> BTW - wondering what happened to jamesngalveston.....he seemed to be a cool guy



He was also banned.


----------



## beggarsu (Jun 6, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Julie,
> 
> In New Jersey, the word "Guys" is a nongenderuos term. Here, even women call each other "guys". "Hey, wait up you guys!", for example, is just as likely to be spoken by one woman to address other women as it is for one man to address other men.
> 
> ...




I'm with you though but in public politics the rule is- be careful the public is always volatile. What's PC today is not tomorrow.


----------



## beggarsu (Jun 6, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> He was also banned.




Yeah I caught that by accident the other day and was reading probably the penultimate exchange.

Makes me think of that Cheech and Chong joke from Cheech & Chong's Next Movie (1980)



> I've, I've never, uh, like, been on stage before.
> I hope I don't F__ up.


----------



## Enologo (Jun 6, 2014)

geek said:


> BTW - wondering what happened to jamesngalveston.....he seemed to be a cool guy



Also Tess. She posted some great photos.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 6, 2014)

JohnT said:


> If I may..
> 
> It needs to be said that the moderators here NEVER take a decision like this lightly. In every case where the Mods had to step in, there was always a good reason.
> 
> ...


 

JULIE... Of all that I typed (above), the only thing you focus on is the word "GUYS"??? HMMMM, 

Perhaps it is time for Julie to go to the corner???

Seriously, no offense was ever intended. 

I will try to substitute "Guys" with the word "Folks" in future, but old habits are hard to break. 

Any time you are in my area, the MRS and I would love to meet you. I'll put you down for a home cooked steak dinner and a tour of my "library".


----------



## Julie (Jun 6, 2014)

JohnT said:


> JULIE... Of all that I typed (above), the only thing you focus on is the word "GUYS"??? HMMMM,
> 
> Perhaps it is time for Julie to go to the corner???
> 
> ...



LOL, there was no offense taken, growing up with 3 brothers, I was always considered one of the "guys." 

You know Dan will send me to the corner if I didn't bust on you about something!!!!!!! 



grapeman said:


> I wonder what ever happened to Jimmy Hoffa?



I think he got banned.


----------



## geek (Jun 6, 2014)

Enologo said:


> Also Tess. She posted some great photos.



oh that's right; I haven't seen her for some time.....


----------



## JohnT (Jun 6, 2014)

Julie said:


> LOL, there was no offense taken, growing up with 3 brothers, I was always considered one of the "guys."
> 
> You know Dan will send me to the corner if I didn't bust on you about something!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

Now I have been very good lately.. Have not even typed the word "Welch's" in months. 

Jimmy Hoffa- current residence is section 213 of the old Giant's stadium.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 6, 2014)

I stand corrected...


----------



## reefman (Jun 6, 2014)

They found Jimmy Hoffa in the movie "Bruce Almighty" buried at the police academy training grounds.


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 6, 2014)

I read on the internet they found him so it must be true


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 6, 2014)

Enologo said:


> Also Tess. She posted some great photos.





geek said:


> oh that's right; I haven't seen her for some time.....



After Tess "went silent" for some time, she reappeared briefly:



sour_grapes said:


> Welcome back, Tess! I must admit I feared the worst when you fell off the face of the Earth. I feared that maybe, I hate to even say it, I thought that perhaps (gasp), there had been an "intervention."





Tess said:


> Your too funny Paul LMBO!!! No I just got busy with life. Im back in teh game though. Got home from work and went straight into my wine room to here that familiar snap crackle and pop of my dragons blood fermenting. lol



She went on to explain that she had a grandchild, and was spending her time with that child rather than WMT. She posted for a while, but then went silent again. I suspect and hope we'll see her again....


----------



## JohnT (Jun 6, 2014)

Come to think of it, has anybody heard anything lately from Wade??


----------



## Julie (Jun 6, 2014)

Wade who???????


----------



## joeswine (Jun 6, 2014)

*lost and found*

I don't know about pumpkin man but I believe wade is doing fine behind the scenes as we speak.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 6, 2014)

Julie said:


> Wade who???????


 
Every time I log in, I can feel him watching me...


----------



## Gwand (Jun 6, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Every time I log in, I can feel him watching me...



I am agnostic. I won't admit whether I believe Wade exists or not.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2014)

Has anyone seen St Allie or Arcticsid?


----------



## reefman (Jun 6, 2014)

Arcticid disappeared quite a while ago!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2014)

reefman said:


> Arcticid disappeared quite a while ago!



I was just funning. St Allie was another great member and contributor from New Zealand but left for personal reasons years ago. Arcticsid pops in about every 6-8 months to let us know he's still around. He had lots of "storys" to tell about living in Fairbanks. He was living in a village that was dry and they would make alcohol any way they could think of.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes Virginia, there is a wade?


----------



## tonyt (Jun 7, 2014)

Wade's gone fishin.


----------



## TinyPirate (Jun 7, 2014)

Where are all the New Zealand members? I know only one other.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 7, 2014)

tonyt said:


> Wade's gone fishin.



Yeah, but he was supposed to be home by dark-thirty!


----------



## Enologo (Jun 9, 2014)

I also think Wade's gone fishing. That's where I'd be if I could squeeze it in.


----------

